# Boite de réception: Comment créer des dossiers pour classer mes mails?



## Abrainonlyn (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je viens tt juste de débarquer sous Apple donc je rame plutot pas mal ! 

Lorsque j'étais sur PC, javais créé des dossiers ds Outlook pour pouvoir classer les emails reçus: Etudes, travail, amis, famille, urgent, etc... 

Mais impossible de faire ça sous la boite de reception de mon MacBook! Comment faire?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour
tu débarques
je pense que tu devrais lire le manuel du logiciel de messagerie que tu ne nommes pas 
( sans doute Mail)

( dans mac les manuels c'est le menu "Aide", il y a des presentations des index des faq et une recherche intégrée)

et c'est dedans 
en gros tu as un bouton + en bas  ( ou la roue crantée ou  le menu BAL)

et comme partout tu peux créer des dossiers -sous dossiers 
et aussi des BAL spéciales dites BAL inteligentes
(voir aide)

PS reception est une des  BAL en dur non modifiables par toi( comme d'autres)  , qui regroupe les BAL des comptes formatés

les tiennes tu les crées à part elles seront listées en dessous


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2008)

et pour compléter les indications de Pascal...
une fois tes dossiers de tri créés, soit tu déplaces les mails manuellement dans ces dossiers, soit tu te crées des règles qui vont envoyer automatiquement les messages en arrivée vers les bons dossiers (par exemple en filtrant sur une partie de l'adresse eMail de l'expéditeur, ou en fonction de l'adresse eMail utilisée comme destinataire, ou autre critère de tri...)

Dernier conseil, attention aux dossiers "intelligents". Ils affichent les mails correspondant à certains critères que tu auras spécifié. Mais ils ne font QUE les afficher. Ces dossiers ne contiennent PAS les mails en questions, qui restent dans leur emplacement d'origine (le dossier de réception en principe)

Ne fait pas l'erreur (courante) de supprimer un mail du dossier de réception sous prétexte que tu l'as vu dans l'un de tes dossiers "intelligents". Une fois supprimé, il n'apparaitra plus non plus dans le dossier intelligent.


----------



## Alycastre (11 Février 2008)

Abrainonlyn a dit:


> Lorsque j'étais sur PC, javais créé des dossiers ds Outlook pour pouvoir classer les emails reçus:
> ..........
> Mais impossible de faire ça sous la boite de reception de mon MacBook!



Impossible ....!!!! :mouais:  
Ce n'est pas Mail qui ne sait pas faire, c'est toi !
Pourquoi toujours formuler les demandes ainsi ??? 
C'est lassant, alors que tu réclames de l'aide. Un peu d'humilité ne nuit point.


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Impossible ....!!!! :mouais:
> Ce n'est pas Mail qui ne sait pas faire, c'est toi !
> Pourquoi toujours formuler les demandes ainsi ???
> C'est lassant, alors que tu réclames de l'aide. Un peu d'humilité ne nuit point.


 
t'es un peu dur là.... car effectivement il n'est pas possible de créer des sous-dossiers directement sous la boite de réception.

Les dossiers et sous dossiers vont aller se placer plus bas!

Personnellement, par souci de cohérence, j'ai créé des dossiers pour trier mes mails en arrivée, avec des règles de filtrage pour orienter les mails vers le bon dossier. La dernière de ces règles fait que tous les messages ne correspondant pas aux règles précédentes sont orientés vers un dossier que j'ai nommé "Mails en arrivée", ce dossier étant tout en haut de ma hiérarchie de dossiers. Comme ça il ne reste jamais rien dans la boite d'arrivée que je n'utilise donc pas


----------



## Alycastre (11 Février 2008)

Je ne suis pas spécialement dur ... mais il s'avère, que depuis quelques temps , les fils ( de switcheurs) se font assez incisifs ou démarrent brutalement par des invectives, du style " on m'avait pourtant dit que Mac c'était bien .... que Mac c'était simple ...." :mouais: :rose:


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialement dur ... mais il s'avère, que depuis quelques temps , les fils ( de switcheurs) se font assez incisifs ou démarrent brutalement par des invectives, du style " on m'avait pourtant dit que Mac s'était bien .... que Mac s'était simple ...." :mouais: :rose:


 

C'est pas faux....  

Moi même certains jours, je m'abstiens de répondre à certaines injonctions d'aide.


----------



## Abrainonlyn (11 Février 2008)

Hum. Je n'avais pas l'intention d'offusquer qui que ce soit. On dirait que cest le cas, donc je présente mes excuses. 

Simplement, le "impossible" est uniquement une façon de parler... si réellement je pensais que c'était impossible, vous pensez bien que je ne serais pas venue vous demander vos conseils.  
C'était donc bel et bien une façon de dire: "j'ai beau lutter, je n'y arrive pas". Je suis navrée que ça ait été interprété différement.  

Jai à peu près compris vos explications et ai même, grâce à ça, retrouvé une tentative de BAL que j'avais faite y'a 4 jours. lol Merci beaucoup !!
Cela étant, je ne saisis pas pourquoi ça se situe ds la catégorie "sous mon mac". C'est possible de le mettre sous la section boite de reception? Je ne sais pas à quoi sert cette rubrique 'sous mon mac', en fait...  

Ds la même lignée, savez-vous comment je dois procéder pour créer des sous-dossiers ds mes "favoris"?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

> Cela étant, je ne saisis pas pourquoi ça se situe ds la catégorie "sous mon mac". C'est possible de le mettre sous la section boite de reception? Je ne sais pas à quoi sert cette rubrique 'sous mon mac', en fait..


.  

non et c'est volontaire
en gros le haut c'est  la "structure du traffic des messages dans  Mail "
en dessous  "sous mon mac"  c'est la structure de rangement choisie par l'utilisateur


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2008)

je crois que c'est "Sur mon Mac" car ça correspond à ton organisation des mails reçus tel que tu veux les sauvegarder sur ton Mac.

Alors que la boite de réception correspond aux différentes adresses eMails que tu possèdes peut-être. Personnellement j'ai 6 boites qui apparaissent dans la Boite de réception: ma boite orange.fr, ma boite mac.com, les boites mac.com de mes enfants, ma boite laposte.net

Ensuite avec mes filtres s'appliquant aux mails entrants, les mails sont dirigés vers mon classement personnel indépendament de la boite eMail d'où ils arrivent.


Note du modo : Les mails ... Les mails ... Attendez un peu ... C'est pas un "truc" sur internet ça ? Hein ? Si ? Ben alors, il fait quoi dans "Applications", ce topic ? On déménage !


----------



## Abrainonlyn (12 Février 2008)

Huuuum okay! He bien merci beaucoup... Grâce à vous tous, j'ai tout compris. C'est réglé! Merci énormément... et longue vie au forum! Et... à Apple!


----------



## Alycastre (12 Février 2008)

Abrainonlyn a dit:


> Huuuum okay! He bien merci beaucoup... Grâce à vous tous, j'ai tout compris. C'est réglé! Merci énormément... et longue vie au forum! Et... à Apple!



   Longue vie ....


----------

